# thefts in lagos, portugal



## jh32

My friend's place was broken into recently in lagos which makes me wonder how safe is lagos to live in? Are there certain areas in Lagos that are not safe to rent/buy properties? I am interest in moving to portugal but not sure after I've heard this.
Please comment or share your experiences/knowledge. Thanks in advance.
Things I am wondering:
1. how safe is lagos compare to other major cities in Europe?
2. which areas are not recommended for newcomers to move into?
3. what are the things to consider when shopping for an apartment to lease in Lagos, like paperwork/cautious step wise?

Thanks,
Jo


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the expat forum, jh32. While I know nothing about Portugal, my place was broken into back in the US. I had moved into a sort of up-and-coming neighborhood. I think almost every place has good and bad neighborhoods, so you are doing the right thing in trying to check it out in advance.


----------



## jh32

thank you Synthia for your reply and comments. I hope everything is well with you in US.
Take care


----------



## MinhoAmado

To all,
Living in the north of Portugal for more than two years now our experience is that in general crime is much less than in the Netherlands. More specific living outside mayor cities in the north there is hardly any crime. What does happen is that 2nd/holiday houses are visited and completely stripped of really everything (curtains, cups, carpets, everything). Being in business to help others make their move to Portugal we developed a service to prevent this kind of crime. Since adverticement is not allowed I do not go further in details, search the web on property and MinhoAmado.......
So, don not be afraid to move to Portugal. It's the best EU place to be !


----------

